# Somme battlefields



## robbielouis (Jan 2, 2010)

we are hoping to go to the battlefields in the Somme area in June and wondered if you had any useful tips on sites, aires etc? we have not been to the area before and will be coming from the Tunnel with 2 dogs.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Certainly stop at Ypres Jeugdstadion site and add Menin Gate "Last Post" to the itinerary.

http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/kampeerautoterrein.php

Just read up on here first how to get through the automated check-in system before you go.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Anywhere on the Somme estuary is nice, then move inland from Abbeville


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, there is a campsite in Albert, in the heart of the Somme,Avril Williams tearooms is worth a stop, trenches in the back garden,and a very good 1st and 2nd world war museum, she can be found in Auchonvillers.hope this helps


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are visiting the area with the idea of tracing family who were killed there, it would be advantageous to read one of the books written on the First World War battles. They give details of which Regiments were where and the dates. There was more than just the infamous battle in 1916 which decimated the British Army in one day.

There is also a mine of information on all of the small cemeteries, some of them with just a few graves.

I have a book somewhere in the house which is a mine of information but I have had a quick look and cannot find it. It will turn up with a good look.


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*The Somme*

Can recommend Peter Harts book' The Somme' a compelling read and very informative, enjoy your trip...


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Near Albert there is the Lochnagar Crater and also in the Compeigne forest, is the site of the armistice signing in 1919 and a copy of the train carriage. There is car park there, where you could possibly wild camp. It is on Google Earth.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Have a read in down loads put battle fields into search box first class information

Battlefield Visit Introduction Part I 
An excellent introduction t Eddie Mortons visit to the Battlefields of the Somme

Category: Articles
Filesize: 41.00 Kb
Added on: May-14-2005
Downloads: 172

[ Rate ] - [ Broken ] - [ Details ]

Battlefield Visit Introduction Part III 
The concluding article in Eddie Mortons Trilogy about his visit to the Somme Battlefields

Category: Articles
Filesize: 40.50 Kb
Added on: May-14-2005
Downloads: 85

[ Rate ] - [ Broken ] - [ Details ]


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We visited the area, but not with the MH and found "La Grande Mine" well worth the visit - it is the most enormous crater left behind after the explosion of a massive tunnel filled with literally tons of explosive.

Albert is a good town to visit, as is the Newfoundland Ridge which still has the old trenches in place (although they are grassed now and not bare mud).

We also visited the Devonshire Regiment - the smallest cemetary in the area, the Devonshire's took the ridge and still hold it today - hence why the cemetary is still there.

It is a sobering experience that I would strongly commend to everyone, at least once in their life - we used to take Yr 9 children there in the autumn of every year - never an easy trip fpr them but one that everyone of them felt was an "awesome experience" which brought home to them the futility of war......

There are some excellent guides to the whole area, including recommended routes through the principal sites - well worth checking out. There are so many that you are spoiled for choice so check out your local library first - they are likely to have some for you to borrow and peruse as you try to decide where to go and what to see.

Enjoy seems the wrong word - but it is a sobering and insightfuil experience IMO.

Dave


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Tyne Cott is well worth going to. The cemetary (as they all are) is very moving, and the visitor centre is excellent. Easy parking for the motorhome too.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

There are two campsites in Peronne, a municipal site in the town and a discounted ACSI site on the edge of the town. Peronne also has an excellent WW1 museum.



Chris


----------

